# 𝗛𝗼𝘄 𝗢𝗳𝘁𝗲𝗻 𝗗𝗼 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗟𝗶𝗲 𝗢𝗻 𝗦𝗼𝗰𝗶𝗮𝗹 𝗠𝗲𝗱𝗶𝗮�



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

(�_�)


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

I lie about my job. I don't have one. I say I'm self-employed. While I still technically have a business, I don't run it. It's practically passive income.

IRL, and this includes FB because they're IRL friends, I lie about the amount of money I have in the bank. I claim to be poor. Technically I'm not. I just withdraw money for bare necessities. I buy the cheapest gadget. Aside from food, I don't feel the need to spend much. 

I don't list all the colleges and high schools I've been to, because that's too long and explaining is too long. 

I also don't tell people IRL or on FB that I love girls. My Christian friends would shun me or try to guilt trip me into being straight. I can't.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Never. What is the point in that?


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I don’t. There’s no need to. Better to just say it how it is.


----------



## Rainbowrama (May 30, 2018)

Don’t even have social media.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

I may omit details/not share specifics, but I don’t lie. I don’t see a point in attempting to make others like me as that’ll only create more problems for myself.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

I don't see much point in lying. But I don't really go into too specific details either because that's just good sense. Lie to make myself look better than I am? What if I happen to meet somebody great, that mess is difficult if not impossible to get out of. If I create different personas online, it's too bothersome to keep up with what I said where and to whom. Yet again, it can create a mess I don't want to deal with.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Once a day. Twice on Saturdays.

_d00de y did u chanje ur name nooooooo_


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Don’t really have social media. And don’t post on the one I do have.


----------



## bifurcations (Jan 31, 2021)

Allostasis said:


> Never. What is the point in that?


I don't have a point in deliberately lying on social media, as I use it as a tool for self-discovery and self-documentation. I also don't believe people should do immoral things just because they won't get caught. But I think that this is kind of why some people might lie (other than consciously enjoying a fantasy or attempting to manipulate or get something out of others). People _*so*_ often craft narratives to protect their egos and sense of who they are: "I'm at the center of these problems that keep happening, but it's because everyone else is crazy." That sort of thing, and so many other types of narratives. I think this tendency to try to escape feelings of being imperfect or ashamed through fantasy falls on a spectrum. Some people might do it to such an extreme that they cross a line from subjectivity into more blatant lying and don't even realize it.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I don't intentionally lie on here. But I might sometimes say something that to me is obviously not true just as a funny joke, and people might think I'm serious. Its hard to tell when everything is in text.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

bifurcations said:


> I don't have a point in deliberately lying on social media, as I use it as a tool for self-discovery and self-documentation. I also don't believe people should do immoral things just because they won't get caught. But I think that this is kind of why some people might lie (other than consciously enjoying a fantasy or attempting to manipulate or get something out of others). People _*so*_ often craft narratives to protect their egos and sense of who they are: "I'm at the center of these problems that keep happening, but it's because everyone else is crazy." That sort of thing, and so many other types of narratives. I think this tendency to try to escape feelings of being imperfect or ashamed through fantasy falls on a spectrum. Some people might do it to such an extreme that they cross a line from subjectivity into more blatant lying and don't even realize it.


Agree, there is a lot of that. Not sure if we can technically treat this as lying in cases where the subject isn't aware of his bias.
It would be just an honest but delusional person.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I might accidentally "lie" sometimes too when I don't realize what I'm saying is false, which I don't consider lying anyways.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

How much I lie about myself online? Well, I don't lie maliciously or even consciously intentional. What I say about myself is what I think is true enough.
But really, to engage with social media is already to participate in a web of lies, fabricated self-displays and online alter-egos. To use the online space is partly a form of escapism, at least for me. I feel somewhat detached from the physical self when online, as I'm more fully confident in being who I'd want to be in person. That might seem more honest but actually a lot gets lost in translation online, especially when it comes to emotions. The internet is not very good at getting emotions across and being able to connect with them, not through text to text, thus it's a lot easier to dehumanize others online. I see online text-to-text communication as flawed in that sense and so I assume we're all viewing each other in a very warped false way.
Anyway, I know how I socialize online vs how I socialize offline is somewhat different, I kinda assume it's the same for everyone else. I'm either behind the mask of online anonymity or some mask in front of people. People aren't getting a totally honest picture of me in either case.


----------



## bifurcations (Jan 31, 2021)

Allostasis said:


> Agree, there is a lot of that. Not sure if we can technically treat this as lying in cases where the subject isn't aware of his bias.
> It would be just an honest but delusional person.


I think I'm just mentally masturbating to the idea of a "lie of inauthenticity" and what that could be right now. But getting outside of my own head, a lie certainly is defined by a deliberateness and an awareness.


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

I've never lied in my entire life. Not the once.


----------



## Sinuous (Jun 18, 2021)

I don’t. Actually being on sm helps me express myself better.


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

It's very rare that I lie online, especially when I have anonymity anyway. Now sometimes I'll try to "polish a turd" when trying to present an unpleasant truth, and spin things in my favor. But not outright lying.


----------



## 497882 (Nov 6, 2017)

X10E8 said:


> (�_�)
> View attachment 881134


I have a alias, haven't specified my actual sex and on here have mentioned my location but don't on most. Would this count as a lie?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

X10E8 said:


> (�_�)
> View attachment 881134


What's the point? When I was younger (teens into my twenties) I felt a need to exaggerate aspects of myself because I felt like I was somehow inadequate. I've since realized that it's better to be authentic and no longer feel the need to exaggerate. I represent myself as I am, warts and all. If people don't like it, that's on them. We are all amazing bundles of contradiction. There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Mark R (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm about as honest to others as I am to myself. A lot of life is about the stories we tell ourselves. Mental health depends on it. There are a lot of ways to describe something. Some descriptions are more useful than others. So I try to tell myself and others the most useful truth.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I lie about my contact info. With work coworkers and FB. 

I.e. I have accounts public under my legal name from my marriage. And then I have private accounts that are under my maiden name. I’m notorious for giving new nosy coworkers the alias account 🤣. Fuck them I don’t need some rando coworker I’m not close with in my shit. 

I’m not sure I lie outside that. At most I’ve been guilty of exaggeration or embellishment, or forgetting to set updates. Pretty sure my Linked says I’m still an Activity Director. Maybe even a few dating accounts I hadn’t checked on. I’m not really lying just lazy on status updates lol.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I did lie on something I just thought of. But it’s not personal, it’s stage. As far as a platform. I listed my age as 40 for Web Camming even tho I’m 38.

Reason market research indicates it makes more sense. The prime market is for aged 18-25. But then in dramatically drops down as an age group of listed age of 25-39.

Most sellable age groups are young college, and then it jumps back next to over 40 mature women category.

Plus it’s an illusion as far as I look closer to 35 than 40, but list I am 40 which isn’t far fetched. Hence pandering to specific demographic who like MILF obviously.

I guess it’s very PTBarnum of me. 
Ask me if I feel bad about that. Uh hell no. ‘There’s a sucker born every minute’
I’d never take advantage of a real true vulnerable person I saw. But I don’t mind engaging in what I call game play, here. In other words people believe what they want to.


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

*I’m lying right now. *


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

Lying on social media would hurt my brain.


----------



## SixtyNinetales (12 mo ago)

I've never outright lied on social media, and would never choose to do so, but I often choose not to disclose specific details about my life. Not because withholding details makes me look better, but because those details are not anyone's business to be looking at on my public profile.


----------

